# changes imminent



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Jeff Van Gundy says changes imminent in organization.

Trade T-Mac and Yao? 
Yes, we warriors are interested.

Trade 4 PFs and 5 PGs?
No, we are not interested.

Taylor
Howard
Spoon
Pagette

Lue
Ward
Gains
Barrett
Sura


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I don't understand a darn thing you just said

Are you saying the Warriors are interested in McGrady and Yao?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I am saying Rockets have nothing to offer to any teams except T-Mac and Yao.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> I am saying Rockets have nothing to offer to any teams except T-Mac and Yao.


Oh I see, well you're right on that one. But I think someone would be willing to take Nachbar, Howard, or Taylor

I would rather trade either Mo Taylor or Juwan Howard and get either a good PG in return or a good defensive PF


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

haha rockets trade yao or mcgrady haha :laugh: ya and im black


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

....and if u find out 5 yrs down the road that you have black ancestors...It'll be ur fault this team is led by Mo Taylor and Jim Jackson...lol J/K man...


about changes being imminent...if they are...hopefully its the point guard position,but like its been said,the Rockets have no trade bait for any1,except for maybe Boki,but no1 else is good enough bait that would prolly interest any teams.


----------



## T-Mac_#1 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm just waiting on Bobby Sura to return, he showed some promising signs at Atlanta last season.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Jeff Van Gundy says changes imminent in organization.


Yes, get Phil Jackson.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

If PG is the most weak position, you guys should acquire Kevin Ollie... he proves in Seattle and Milwaukee that he can help a team (with limited action)

So, I think about a trade idea...

New York send Moochie Norris and the draft rights of Frederic Weis (I'm just joking in Weis being involved! ) to Philadelphia, and sends a second-round pick and cash (2 millions) to Houston

Philadelphia send Kevin Ollie to Houston, and Kedrick Brown to NY

Houston send Bostjan Nachbar to Philadelphia, and Reece Gaines to NY

Houston: Ollie can help in some minutes, and Sura plays as a backup SG (with T-Mac playing some minutes at SF). Reece Gaines isn't being used, and Nachbar is replaceable, Houston maybe can sign some cheap swingman after this move...

Philadelphia: Ollie isn't being used in Philadelphia, and they wan't to cut some salaries, so trading Ollie for Moochie can be a good thing (Moochie has only 8 millions in two years guaranteed, his final year is a team option, Ollie makes 12 millions in 4 years) and Moochie can grab some garbage minutes. Kedrick Brown is being barely used too, Nachbar can help this team more than Kedrick does.

NY: Finally get rid of Moochie! Acquire a defensive SF (Kedrick) and a SG/PG (Gaines) which go to IL.


It's an easy deal...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Get Mo Taylor out of the starting lineup.

With Sura back, it should look something like:

Sura
McGrady
Jackson
Padgett
Yao


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Jeff Van Gundy says changes imminent in organization.
> 
> Trade T-Mac and Yao?
> ...



Ya can have Yao. Give us Troy Murphy, but I dont think it would be fair to ya


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: changes imminent*



> Originally posted by <b>777</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, get Phil Jackson.


yes!!! Thank YOU!!! Please replace with a less grumpy coach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

